# Pox or BumbleFoot?



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

hI....
I noticed something wrong with Gypsy's feet,
Her feet seem a little swollen, they are very dry and scaly. Two of her toes have small hard yellow bumps/outgrowths on them. I think that she probably pecked at it...cz one of the bumps was a little red..(bleeding?) I did a little searching on the forum...but cant differentiate b/w the symptoms of b.foot or pox. Her vent and eye area is normal...no bumps there (so maybe isnt pox?)
Anyways...I rubbed her feet with Olive Oil...they looked pink again (otherwise they were white cz of dryness) She doesnt seem to be in Pain and is acting, eating , bathing , perching normally.
If it is a serious case, I'll persuade my mom for the Vet.(whom I know has never had pijjy patients b4..I called n asked)
In the meanwhile...could u tell me any house remedies? Should I continue with the oil rub?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Pox:

Pigeon Pox is caused by a virus which is generally carried by mosquitoes and other biting insects. When a non-resistant pigeon is bitten by a carrier parasite, the virus enters the bloodstream of the bird. Within five to seven days, small whitish wart-like lesions appear on the head, feet, legs, and beak areas. These deposits can grow to become large yellowish bumps which, if removed, may ooze blood. In time, these lesions will dry and fall off, so I advise fanciers to leave them alone.

To prevent Pigeon Pox, use the vaccine regularly. No other measure is successful, although controlling the mosquito and fly populations in and around the loft may be helpful. The only way to prevent Pigeon Pox is to vaccinate.

Bumblefoot:

I believe this is bacterial problem that tends to show as inflamation and callous like growth. For what's worth, here is a case I found on the web:

Imelda, our sole Pekin duck, seems to have a tendency to get bumblefoot when the weather get cold and mucky. Last year, Dr. Tom treated her with antibiotic and the infection slowly responded. This year, I couldn't face another expensive course of antibiotics. I decided to try something else, and hooray, it worked.

First I made her a duck boot out of neoprene. 

"For a few days I gave her a daily oral dose of Tylan 50 antibiotic (1 ml) I also did something I learned from the game cock people, I dribbled some Tylan right into the boot and on the wound. I also daubed her foot with dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) to try to reduce swelling and increase circulation. So the foot was in a moist, clean boot. 

The callous covering the wound became soft after a day or two and I kinda dug at it each day till the wound opened up. Then I'd sluice Tylan and DMSO in it and wrap it up again. Finally, the callous came out altogether and there was a nice clean hole in her foot. At that point the wound seemed to shrink rapidly over the next few days. I decided to discontinue oral antibiotic and just treated the wound. The swelling and inflammation which had been large, hot and angry looking was deflated to less than a third of the size with no redness. All of this happened in about a week and a half. So it has been a much faster recovery than the previous 2 month treatment with oral antibiotics. I'm not afraid of bumblefoot any more."


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We just went through this with one of our fantails, Duchess. (If you look at posts from April, you should find it.) My avian vet thought it might be pox, but it turned out to be a bacterial infection on her feet. It looked like crusty, yellowish growths on her feet and between her toes. She's been on oral Baytril off and on (back on, now) and had to wear "boots" for several weeks. I'm still putting antibiotic cream on her feet twice a day. The vet is pleased with her progress, but she's not finished with treatment yet, and it's been about six weeks. However, we anticipate her feet will eventually return to normal.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Birdsmom, I did browse through ur posts... And I dont think its Pox....cz the bumps are only on her feet.
I rubbed her feet with oil again today. They looked less scaly and dry. The bumps seem to be drying off too. I think the oil rub seems to be helping her...
The symptoms seem to be a lot like pox though.."Yellowish hard bumps," and yes they do bleed if u scrape them off..(.She pecked at one I believe.")
Anyhow...I shall continue with oil...hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please check the post:
************** "bumblefoot"*****************

See where I posted about bumblefoot, it might be the same ...


If it is the same thing that my bird had, you can put tea tree oil on it three times a day, and that will dry it up. As it dries you can pick it off, until it is gone. This will take several days.
However, my bird did not bleed,, just be careful when picking it off. This is what my rehabber uses.

Treesa


----------

